# Where does everyone pile there snow



## Elite Snow Removal

*Where does everyone pile there snow and bidding my residential jobs*

Hi everyone this will be my first year moving snow. I am starting with residentials and was wondering a few things. Do you push the snow on the lawn without wrecking the lawn or do u try to put it on the boulevard? I'm talking about 1 and 2 stall garages. I live in north central North Dakota and was wondering what I should expect to charge people. I had $35 a push in mind with a single stall driveway 2 cars deep and $45 for doubles along with the sidewalks on both sides of the driveway and one leading to there front door if they have one. I also don't know when I should start pushing...2"? So $35 for 2"-4.9" and add another $10 for anything above that? We average about 40-50" of snow a year around here. I would like to have a few options for ppl to choose also. I would offer a package such as driveway,sidewalks cleaned for $35 for singles or the same package but with salted driveways for another $10 and an ultimate package with all of the above but with priority garenteed service by 730am for another $10 for a total of $55 and the same with the 2 stall jobs obviously. Is that asking to much or do you think people won't go for it? My other issue is I almost don't think that's going to work since I live in a town of about 2500 ppl and I'm going to try to move snow in and around the surrounding towns. The main town has about 8000 ppl that live there. What are my option? If anyone must know I'm using a 2013 gmc duramax with a 8'2" boss VTX. My insurance for the business is going to run me a hair over $300 a year and my fees for my LLC are about $125 I shouldn't need to do maintenance on my truck since it's pretty new and low miles (except $1000 in tires again) and for an oil change right before the season starts. I was going to do some advertisement which is $150 a month on the radio. hopefully I'm not missing anything. If I am please let me know
Thanks for reading this


----------



## grandview

Try this...........


----------



## jhenderson9196

Grand view x2. The difference between a pro and a hack starts at the curb. Nothing good comes from putting snow in the street. Someone comes along, hits the snow YOU PUT THERE, damages their vehicle or worse gets hurt, and it's all your fault. When I ran the town public works dept I told the guys to fill the drive of anybody who plowed into the street. The phone was red hot for first few storms but things quieted down.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

jhenderson9196;2032411 said:


> Grand view x2. The difference between a pro and a hack starts at the curb. Nothing good comes from putting snow in the street. Someone comes along, hits the snow YOU PUT THERE, damages their vehicle or worse gets hurt, and it's all your fault. When I ran the town public works dept I told the guys to fill the drive of anybody who plowed into the street. The phone was red hot for first few storms but things quieted down.


I didn't say anything about putting snow in the street


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

R&J Whitetails;2032416 said:


> I didn't say anything about putting snow in the street


You said boulevard. To me, and most other people, boulevard is another word for street....



R&J Whitetails;2032389 said:


> I was wondering a few things. Do you push the snow on the lawn without ....... or do u ....o put it on the boulevard?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

The boulevard is inbetween the street and the sidewalks isn't it? Pretty sure?


----------



## dieselss

Parkway is what your talking about


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&J Whitetails;2032427 said:


> The boulevard is inbetween the street and the sidewalks isn't it? Pretty sure?


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/boulevard


----------



## BUFF

dieselss;2032428 said:


> Parkway is what your talking about


Parkway's are also included in street names, "Dry Creek Parkway"

The answer is you put the snow where you can on the property away from any structures or landscape features. Do not pile snow on the high side of the property, it'll melt and refreeze in the driveway or sidewalk, push your piles back far enough to have maximum space without tearing up the turf/landscaping. Once the piles go through a couple melt/freeze cycles you won't be able to easily move/push the piles back.You say you average 40-50" a season, remember it's an average and it can be doubled or only get a portion of the average.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Regardless if I'm right or wrong we now know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

BUFF;2032435 said:


> Parkway's are also included in street names, "Dry Creek Parkway"
> 
> The answer is you put the snow where you can on the property away from any structures or landscape features. Do not pile snow on the high side of the property, it'll melt and refreeze in the driveway or sidewalk, push your piles back far enough to have maximum space without tearing up the turf/landscaping. Once the piles go through a couple melt/freeze cycles you won't be able to easily move/push the piles back.You say you average 40-50" a season, remember it's an average and it can be doubled or only get a portion of the average.


 I know the average could easily double. The last 2yrs we have had very little snowfall so I'm hoping this yr is different but the forecast says it's going to be about the same again but who knows. I've wanted to do this for 2yrs now lol


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032437 said:


> Regardless if I'm right or wrong we now know what I'm talking about.


Or do we............ Who's on first?



R&J Whitetails;2032439 said:


> I know the average could easily double. The last 2yrs we have had very little snowfall so I'm hoping this yr is different but the forecast says it's going to be about the same again but who knows. I've wanted to do this for 2yrs now lol


Never base anything off of a weather forecast, at the most it's a very loose and opened prediction. NTACs is an acronym you'll find on this site which refers to weatherman, it means No Talent A$$ Clowns. Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

R&J Whitetails;2032437 said:


> Regardless if I'm right or wrong we now know what I'm talking about.


Well, it appears that you're right, and wrong.. and so was I

depending if you're a civil engineer or just a lay person, it describes the boulevard as both the grass strip, or a wide city road.

Go figure....

I push my snow onto their lawn, but I raise my blade before doing so, not to chew up their grass as best as possible. This is why it's critical to look at a property before it snows, but I cannot tell you how many knuckleheads call me up after a storm and ask if I can do their driveway.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Ok so now that we have that out of the way how bout assistance on my billing plan. The most important part hehe. Thanks for the info


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032512 said:


> Ok so now that we have that out of the way how bout assistance on my billing plan. The most important part hehe. Thanks for the info


It appears you're charge per push per storm, some guys invoice at the end of the storm, some on the middle and end of month, and others at the end of the month. However you decide to invoice make sure you have the date, approx. time, amount plowed (if you're doing tiered pricing) and any other billable charges shown in the invoice. 
There's various ways to create your invoices, from Excel to Quick Books and industry related software. 
Since most people have email use it for invoicing and it's a good idea to use it when communicating with customers, it provides documentation of the conversation.
Terms are up to you, 15 or 30days is typical.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Do my prices sound fair? I was also thinking of doing a referral type program where the customer refers another person and I would give them $5 off the next push


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032526 said:


> Do my prices sound fair? I was also thinking of doing a referral type program where the customer refers another person and I would give them $5 off the next push


Would you pay them......:laughing:

Rates vary from state to state, from county to county and town to town.

In my area your suggested rates all in the range you'd expect to get based on what you described. Back east they'd be much more from what I've seen posted here and from talking to guys back there. I will say you may want to rethink the 2-4.9" and increase it to 6". The size of the driveways you're talking the extra 1" isn't a problem. Ihave two price points for my in town resi's which are small like what you described 
Also take a look at what amounts the town/city requires for walks to be shoveled, this is a good place to come up with a trigger meaning if it snows 1" and walks must be shoveled then that's the trigger, 2" then same principle. You don't want to just offer shoveling if the 2" trigger isn't hit, you'll never make any money driving around doing a $10.00 shovel job.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Ok so if I do a $35 per push up to 6" and $10 more for anything above 6.01" what kind of a seasonal contract should a guy have for those that don't want a per push?

Also how does the 1" trigger work? After 1" I start pushing my route and go back after every inch or push the first inch and come back after the snow stops? Do you charge 2 times since you come back even if it's under 6"?


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032589 said:


> Ok so if I do a $35 per push up to 6" and $10 more for anything above 6.01" what kind of a seasonal contract should a guy have for those that don't want a per push?
> 
> Also how does the 1" trigger work? After 1" I start pushing my route and go back after every inch or push the first inch and come back after the snow stops? Do you charge 2 times since you come back even if it's under 6"?


All my customers are per push but there's plenty of reading on Seasonal Contracts you just need to search PS.

I plow my resi's in the morning and again late afternoon if needed, my customers just want to be able to leave for work and come home to a cleared driveway and walks. If were to plow a resi every time the trigger was met they more than likely would be able to afford you.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

BUFF;2032597 said:


> All my customers are per push but there's plenty of reading on Seasonal Contracts you just need to search PS.
> 
> I plow my resi's in the morning and again late afternoon if needed, my customers just want to be able to leave for work and come home to a cleared driveway and walks. If were to plow a resi every time the trigger was met they more than likely would be able to afford you.


Your exactly right on them not affording it every trigger. So as long as it doesn't snow more than my 6" increase mark I should push it at 1" and then come back once the snow stops for my $35 charge is what your saying.


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032602 said:


> Your exactly right on them not affording it every trigger. So as long as it doesn't snow more than my 6" increase mark I should push it at 1" and then come back once the snow stops for my $35 charge is what your saying.


If your rate is $35.00 for 1-6" accumulation and you plow 1-6" in the morning and 1-6" afternoon they get billed $70.00 for the two plows.


----------



## kolwnmstr

You don't have to choose such a small trigger. With residential's you are going to find that some people will want 1" but some will want 2". And you don't have you plow just because it is met. If you set a 2" trigger and you get a 4" storm, why plow twice? It's only 4 inches and they are residential's.

As everyone has said they only care about getting out for work and coming home, so you don't need to plow every couple inches like we do on commercial properties.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

BUFF;2032605 said:


> If your rate is $35.00 for 1-6" accumulation and you plow 1-6" in the morning and 1-6" afternoon they get billed $70.00 for the two plows.


But if it snows a total of 5" and you go there at 1" trigger and come back an push the remaing 4" after the snow stops you still only get the original $35 right?


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032612 said:


> But if it snows a total of 5" and you go there at 1" trigger and come back an push the remaing 4" after the snow stops you still only get the original $35 right?


For a per push contract every time you drop the plow to push snow they get billed. In your scenario it's two plows/service calls and they get billed for each one.


----------



## grandview

How many times did you plow last year? Take that number and add a few to it,then multiply it and round that number up and you have your seasonal price. Then there is now worry about how much snow fell.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

BUFF;2032620 said:


> For a per push contract every time you drop the plow to push snow they get billed. In your scenario it's two plows/service calls and they get billed for each one.


Ok so when I'm selling them the per push contract I just ask them if they want me to come at the end if the snow fall then correct or how do you go about sell it


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

grandview;2032626 said:


> How many times did you plow last year? Take that number and add a few to it,then multiply it and round that number up and you have your seasonal price. Then there is now worry about how much snow fell.


Maybe 4 times in my yard. It was a low snowfall yr.


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032627 said:


> Ok so when I'm selling them the per push contract I just ask them if they want me to come at the end if the snow fall then correct or how do you go about sell it


The majority of potential/new customers are looking to a professional for advice/guidance when it comes to the scope of service the need for their property. Most will go with what you propose and a few will want to put their own spin on it. Keep your customers on the same program/triggers it makes things much simpler for you and your crew, when you start customizing the scope of service you've just increased your exposure to fouling something up and customers will get pee'd off. 
As I said before my resi's customers want to have their driveway/walks cleared before the go to work and before they come home.


----------



## beanz27

R&J Whitetails;2032602 said:


> Your exactly right on them not affording it every trigger. So as long as it doesn't snow more than my 6" increase mark I should push it at 1" and then come back once the snow stops for my $35 charge is what your saying.


Your price is fair for ND, residential I have a 2" trigger, commercial 1", btw 2 years ago was above average snowfall.


----------



## beanz27

grandview;2032626 said:


> How many times did you plow last year? Take that number and add a few to it,then multiply it and round that number up and you have your seasonal price. Then there is now worry about how much snow fell.


Better do 2 years ago here lol, 16 with sidewalks last year, 42 2 years ago


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

beanz27;2032637 said:


> Your price is fair for ND, residential I have a 2" trigger, commercial 1", btw 2 years ago was above average snowfall.


It sure didn't seem like it was above average. I sure know it was well below zero for a long time. So beanz27 how do you price your res. our prices should be fairly close since your 2hrs east of me


----------



## grandview

R&J Whitetails;2032628 said:


> Maybe 4 times in my yard. It was a low snowfall yr.


So then it would 4x35.00=140.00 so bump it to 6 times then would be 210.00 add on 40.00 for a seasonal of 250. 


beanz27;2032640 said:


> Better do 2 years ago here lol, 16 with sidewalks last year, 42 2 years ago


This why you try and do a high avg when figuring out seasonal pricing,you just never know.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

grandview;2032645 said:


> So then it would 4x35.00=140.00 so bump it to 6 times then would be 210.00 add on 40.00 for a seasonal of 250.
> 
> This why you try and do a high avg when figuring out seasonal pricing,you just never know.


Yes I guess I was thinking $300-350 a season depending on the size I guess


----------



## grandview

R&J Whitetails;2032669 said:


> Yes I guess I was thinking $300-350 a season depending on the size I guess


You better have a high minimum for seasonal,


----------



## Mark Oomkes

My head is spinning.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Keep up Rain Man.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

LapeerLandscape;2032675 said:


> Keep up Rain Man.


What is that suppose to mean?


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes;2032671 said:


> My head is spinning.





LapeerLandscape;2032675 said:


> Keep up Rain Man.


Oh great the Western Michigan Snow Mafia just showed up........ How long before Walt shows up.......


----------



## LapeerLandscape

R&J Whitetails;2032684 said:


> What is that suppose to mean?


Having fun with Mark.


----------



## grandview

That was fast,


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, let's get back on topic or close out the thread if it's run its course.

thanks :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF;2032686 said:


> Oh great the Western Michigan Snow Mafia just showed up........ How long before Walt shows up.......


Look apsis, Lapeer is not west Michigan.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm confused....

Just tell them 350 season with a 30 inch cap, then 35 per push up to 6in after that.

Charge 70 on 7 in, give then the extra inch with telling them, allows you some cushion for are you in the amount of snow and you look like a hero when 6.5 falls.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

1olddogtwo;2032697 said:


> I'm confused....
> 
> Just tell them 350 season with a 30 inch cap, then 35 per push up to 6in after that.
> 
> Charge 70 on 7 in, give then the extra inch with telling them, allows you some cushion for are you in the amount of snow and you look like a hero when 6.5 falls.


Ha your confused you should be on this end lol. What do you mean by... Charge 70 on 7 in, give then the extra inch with telling them

Wait a minute I think I know what you mean. I'm charging $35 up to 6" but wait to hit them with the $70 charge till the 7" mark. Ha I got it


----------



## grandview

1olddogtwo;2032697 said:


> I'm confused....
> 
> Just tell them 350 season with a 30 inch cap, then 35 per push up to 6in after that.
> 
> Charge 70 on 7 in, give then the extra inch with telling them, allows you some cushion for are you in the amount of snow and you look like a hero when 6.5 falls.


No,no, 350 with a 30 inch cap or 500 with no cap,upsell them.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

OK, R&J, I'm going to try to be gentle. 

This seemed like it was going to be just a guy asking about pricing. However, it has become obvious that you really don't understand just about the entire concept of performing plowing as a business. You don't understand some of the most basic terms or concepts of how to bill, price or what a nightmare your routing will become if you allow the customer to dictate when services will be performed. Buff was trying to help out a bit, but I think it was deleted. Or it's on a previous page. 

Either do a whole crapload of reading here on PS before attempting this endeavor, or go sub for someone and learn the ropes. 

Nothing personal, but as I said, my head is spinning because you don't even understand the basics.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

grandview;2032717 said:


> No,no, 350 with a 30 inch cap or 500 with no cap,upsell them.Thumbs Up


I like that idea the best. I think that's what I'll try. What if they want salt? Throw it in with the $500 plan?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R&J Whitetails;2032738 said:


> I like that idea the best. I think that's what I'll try. What if they want salt? Throw it in with the $500 plan?


You really think people in North Dakota want salt on their driveways when it's -30°?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Mark Oomkes;2032734 said:


> OK, R&J, I'm going to try to be gentle.
> 
> This seemed like it was going to be just a guy asking about pricing. However, it has become obvious that you really don't understand just about the entire concept of performing plowing as a business. You don't understand some of the most basic terms or concepts of how to bill, price or what a nightmare your routing will become if you allow the customer to dictate when services will be performed. Buff was trying to help out a bit, but I think it was deleted. Or it's on a previous page.
> 
> Either do a whole crapload of reading here on PS before attempting this endeavor, or go sub for someone and learn the ropes.
> 
> Nothing personal, but as I said, my head is spinning because you don't even understand the basics.


You know what there's about 10 different ppl doing it 10 diff ways and I'm trying to figure out the best way for my situation. If you don't want to help you don't have to. One guy says it's to low and another guy says something different. It would be a lot easer if everyone posted exactly how they charge and when and we wouldn't have a 4 page discussion and then make it a sticky so other ppl can see. I have read lots of post on this site and there all going in circles just like this one.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Mark Oomkes;2032744 said:


> You really think people in North Dakota want salt on their driveways when it's -30°?


It's not -30 here all the time and if your in the snow business you would know it rarely snows when it's that cold But I'm just a dummy what do I know. Go ahead mark keep poking fun. I hope u sink this year


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Nobody should tell you exactly what to bid, you have to figure it out yourself. You never know maybe your closest competitor could be reading all this and say to himself look he's charging 35 I'm going to charge 32 and slide right in there.


----------



## BUFF

R&J Whitetails;2032746 said:


> You know what there's about 10 different ppl doing it 10 diff ways and I'm trying to figure out the best way for my situation. If you don't want to help you don't have to. One guy says it's to low and another guy says something different. It would be a lot easer if everyone posted exactly how they charge and when and we wouldn't have a 4 page discussion and then make it a sticky so other ppl can see. I have read lots of post on this site and there all going in circles just like this one.


Take a minute and think about what you're asking..... We're all competitors and no one in their right will divulge there rates and recipe on how they run there business. It's be like giving the opposing team your play book. 
You've been given many different approaches to consider, it's up to you to determine what suits you the best or a hybrid.

In regards to threads going in circles, think of the saying "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink". When the horse doesn't drink you circle back till they figure out the should.



R&J Whitetails;2032747 said:


> It's not -30 here all the time and if your in the snow business you would know it rarely snows when it's that cold But I'm just a dummy what do I know. Go ahead mark keep poking fun. I hope u sink this year


There's no call to wish someone's business or season to sink, that's just not called for. Attitudes/comments like that will circle back to you and hold you back in life, it's called Karma.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

BUFF;2032752 said:


> Take a minute and think about what you're asking..... We're all competitors and no one in their right will divulge there rates and recipe on how they run there business. It's be like giving the opposing team your play book.
> You've been given many different approaches to consider, it's up to you to determine what suits you the best or a hybrid.
> 
> In regards to threads going in circles, think of the saying "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink". When the horse doesn't drink you circle back till they figure out the should.
> 
> There's no call to wish someone's business or season to sink, that's just not called for. Attitudes/comments like that will circle back to you and hold you back in life, it's called Karma.


No but you know what It's the same people every year on here that make rude comments like mark. Last year I made a post and after the first 3post I got bombarded by mark and some of the others in his crew. If you don't want to help than stay the heck out of the conversation and let others that want to help help. 
Now back on topic


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Oh and I would like to thank those of you that want to and have helped in a kind mannor. 
Thank you!


----------



## grandview

Food for thought, if your having trouble with guys on here attacking you, how are you going to be if you get hit with a storm and are 6 hrs behind plowing people out and them calling you and screaming where are you? Sit back and look at CL ,grab a newspaper where guys are advertising and get a feel for what the going rate is. When your new you will give money away and not even know it. As you get better you dictate the terms or tell them to walk. Stick around and listen to the good and bad and learn.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R&J Whitetails;2032747 said:


> It's not -30 here all the time and if your in the snow business you would know it rarely snows when it's that cold But I'm just a dummy what do I know. Go ahead mark keep poking fun. I hope u sink this year


I don't even remember you from last year.

As for sinking, anything is possible, but I'm the 4th generation in the last 83 years, pretty sure it isn't going to sink unless I want it to.

Again, I was being polite and trying to help. Maybe I was rude last year, but I wasn't this year. I was pointing out facts, and facts don't change no matter how much you want them to. You're asking the most basic questions and not understanding the answers give. That is a fact.

Carry on. I'll sit back and watch. Good luck.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I've read lots of Marks posts over the years. He may be annoying at times, but in the same breath, he's one of the most knowlegeable fellas on here, and he gave some really good info in his previous posts. Snow plowing, as with most things in life is not a right and wrong, or black and white process. Its influenced by too many factors to say one is better than the other, or what works for you is what I've done, or Bill or Larry has done.
I suggest you re read what has been posted, and take Grandview advice and read though everything you can here on PS. Only thing I can add to the excellent posts before me, is to go small, and work your way up to bigger jobs

Have fun too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R&J Whitetails;2032759 said:


> *Last year I made a post* and after the first 3post I got bombarded by mark and some of the others in his crew.


http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=82570

I was trying to find where I was rude to you. But according to this, you just registered a few days ago.

Could you explain?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes;2032786 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=82570
> 
> I was trying to find where I was rude to you. But according to this, you just registered a few days ago.
> 
> Could you explain?


It was his evil twin brother you were rude to. Not him


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Mark Oomkes;2032774 said:


> I don't even remember you from last year.
> 
> As for sinking, anything is possible, but I'm the 4th generation in the last 83 years, pretty sure it isn't going to sink unless I want it to.
> 
> Again, I was being polite and trying to help. Maybe I was rude last year, but I wasn't this year. I was pointing out facts, and facts don't change no matter how much you want them to. You're asking the most basic questions and not understanding the answers give. That is a fact.
> 
> Carry on. I'll sit back and watch. Good luck.


Of course you don't remember me I gave up after the 3rd post. Anyway I apologise for the comment I hope you do well this yr. it was the heat of the moment comment. My 1st post I pretty much knew what per push price was going to be. I just didn't know where the price jump should be and how much it should be. I wasn't sure how much to charge seasonal but think that's figured out now. I just need to know how to go about charging for salt if ppl want salted driveways. 
Once again I apologize mark. 
Thanks


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Mark Oomkes;2032786 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=82570
> 
> I was trying to find where I was rude to you. But according to this, you just registered a few days ago.
> 
> Could you explain?


I couldn't remember my login info from last year so had to create a new one


----------



## beanz27

R&J Whitetails;2032641 said:


> It sure didn't seem like it was above average. I sure know it was well below zero for a long time. So beanz27 how do you price your res. our prices should be fairly close since your 2hrs east of me


I'm probably pretty high as I try to avoid resi, but it's a minimum $400 to do walks, and up from there. But I am 95% commercial. Your in Devils Lake I presume?


----------



## beanz27

R&J Whitetails;2032747 said:


> It's not -30 here all the time and if your in the snow business you would know it rarely snows when it's that cold But I'm just a dummy what do I know. Go ahead mark keep poking fun. I hope u sink this year


Not being mean but two years ago only 4 snows were above 15 degrees, most were below 0, as we spent 6 weeks completely below zero. Also salt don't work here, only salt use is a mix of 75 sand 25 salt, and resi won't pay for it, calcium chloride is what I use, and it's very rare they pay the price for it.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

beanz27;2033619 said:


> Not being mean but two years ago only 4 snows were above 15 degrees, most were below 0, as we spent 6 weeks completely below zero. Also salt don't work here, only salt use is a mix of 75 sand 25 salt, and resi won't pay for it, calcium chloride is what I use, and it's very rare they pay the price for it.


I'm NW of DL 30miles. Thanks for the tip on the salt


----------



## Defcon 5

I think your looking for someone to tell you how to exactly price things in your area..
Not Gonna Happen
You need to on your own figure out your costs and what YOUR market will tolerate as far as pricing

If your looking at plowing as a business treat as such..If your looking for Beer money like me...Charge whatever will support the type of Beer you drink

Learn your market

As far as Mark being Rude..Heck ya he is Rude and many other things..But listen to what him and Buffy are spelling out for you here

There-Their is no hand holding here


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Defcon 5;2033783 said:


> I think your looking for someone to tell you how to exactly price things in your area..
> Not Gonna Happen
> You need to on your own figure out your costs and what YOUR market will tolerate as far as pricing
> 
> If your looking at plowing as a business treat as such..If your looking for Beer money like me...Charge whatever will support the type of Beer you drink
> 
> Learn your market
> 
> As far as Mark being Rude..Heck ya he is Rude and many other things..But listen to what him and Buffy are spelling out for you here
> 
> There-Their is no hand holding here


Yep thanks everything's been figured out for days now but thanks for the input


----------



## Defcon 5

R&J Whitetails;2033792 said:


> Yep thanks everything's been figured out for days now but thanks for the input


That's Wonderful...Im glad you have it all figured out...Goodluck this season


----------



## JimMarshall

I have just a couple comments. One, not sure what your market is there but your pricing seems about right for this area. 2. I think it's good business sense to offer a referral discount. Get your neighbors to sign up and everyone on the block will get $5 off. 3. Are you sure your insurance coverage is adequate? I would literally kill a hooker to pay that kind of a rate.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

JimMarshall;2039086 said:


> I have just a couple comments. One, not sure what your market is there but your pricing seems about right for this area. 2. I think it's good business sense to offer a referral discount. Get your neighbors to sign up and everyone on the block will get $5 off. 3. Are you sure your insurance coverage is adequate? I would literally kill a hooker to pay that kind of a rate.


Yes the insurance is covered up to one million because if I go commercial most places won't even look at you unless you have 1 mill in coverage.


----------



## JimMarshall

You have a million dollars of CGL and a commercial auto policy for $300 a year? Again, I'd kill a hooker. That would be awesome!


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

JimMarshall;2039107 said:


> You have a million dollars of CGL and a commercial auto policy for $300 a year? Again, I'd kill a hooker. That would be awesome!


I figured it would be pretty spedy but it wasn't. The lady does a ton of commercial policy's so maybe she has better rates because of it idk. It's American family insurance if anyone want to check for themselves

I also have a question on blowing and drifting snow. We get a lot of wind here in ND so how does a guy/gal handle the drifting snow in your residential contracts? Do you just go there if it was a windy day and move it or what do you do?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

I should add that I'm not talking about when it snows and drifts I'm talking about just a windy day and it kicks up the loose snow just to clarify.


----------



## beanz27

R&J Whitetails;2039108 said:


> I figured it would be pretty spedy but it wasn't. The lady does a ton of commercial policy's so maybe she has better rates because of it idk. It's American family insurance if anyone want to check for themselves
> 
> I also have a question on blowing and drifting snow. We get a lot of wind here in ND so how does a guy/gal handle the drifting snow in your residential contracts? Do you just go there if it was a windy day and move it or what do you do?


Insurance is cheap in ND, less people like the east coast-less sue happy. Wind with commercial accounts I just watch them, certain accounts have worse issues. Resi I don't go back to. Btw most commercial get charged an hour for cleaning up drifting. Wind is my best friend and worst enemy here.


----------



## Randall Ave

I know I'm from Jersey, but I can not believe he is only paying 300 a year for his truck, commercial, and general liability.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Randall Ave;2039321 said:


> I know I'm from Jersey, but I can not believe he is only paying 300 a year for his truck, commercial, and general liability.


300 is just for the commercial insurance. My truck is more than that a year


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2039329 said:


> 300 is just for the commercial insurance. My truck is more than that a year


You need to factor that too. Do you have commercial auto insurance?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Yes that is the commercial part $300


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2039335 said:


> Yes that is the commercial part $300


You need a minimum of 2 kinds of insurance. CGL (commercial general liability) and commercial auto. The CGL covers a slip and fall, or if you back into a car, knock over a light pole, smash up a cart corral, snowblow a rock through a plate glass window, etc. the auto covers you when traveling from job to job.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

JimMarshall;2039346 said:


> You need a minimum of 2 kinds of insurance. CGL (commercial general liability) and commercial auto. The CGL covers a slip and fall, or if you back into a car, knock over a light pole, smash up a cart corral, snowblow a rock through a plate glass window, etc. the auto covers you when traveling from job to job.


Like I have said before the commercial part was a hair over $300 year. The auto part is around $800 a year


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2039356 said:


> Like I have said before the commercial part was a hair over $300 year. The auto part is around $800 a year


So you have commercial liability and commercial auto policies? All I'm asking and for your own good. The way I'm reading, I'm reading that you have commercial liability and regular auto insurance.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

JimMarshall;2039357 said:


> So you have commercial liability and commercial auto policies? All I'm asking and for your own good. The way I'm reading, I'm reading that you have commercial liability and regular auto insurance.


i understand your trying to look out for me and I truly appreciate that. I will double check on the commercial auto but I'm almost 100% sure it is. The agent knows what I'm doing and has written thousands of commercial policies.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have American Family also, way less then 700 (maybe 630)for 2mil


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

1olddogtwo;2039368 said:


> I have American Family also, way less then 700 (maybe 630)for 2mil


Nice. What are you running for a truck though?


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2039376 said:


> Nice. What are you running for a truck though?


What truck you run will have no effect on Commercial Liability.


----------



## beanz27

Auto covers any damage done to or from your truck, general liability is for everything else. Should be around 1500-2k a year for 1 mill. For both auto commercial and gl insurance I'm at 2500-3k a year, million dollar on both


----------



## PLOWMAN45

i pile it in the street wesport


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

beanz27;2039390 said:


> Auto covers any damage done to or from your truck, general liability is for everything else. Should be around 1500-2k a year for 1 mill. For both auto commercial and gl insurance I'm at 2500-3k a year, million dollar on both


That seems pretty high. One would think the vehicle type and your age would also play a part?


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2039410 said:


> That seems high.


Taking off my workers comp premium, that's about what I pay per truck. It doesn't have a lot of effect as far as what truck you have. Your annual sales and payroll would/should effect the CGL.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

I'm looking at the quote right now and it commercial auto. If I knew how to upload pics I'd post it and then you could tell me if it's correct coverage.


----------



## beanz27

Specifically tell your agent you want general liability in case of a slip and fall.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

beanz27;2039575 said:


> Specifically tell your agent you want general liability in case of a slip and fall.


Ok I will ask her. Thanks for the heads up on that


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2039414 said:


> I'm looking at the quote right now and it commercial auto. If I knew how to upload pics I'd post it and then you could tell me if it's correct coverage.


You could email it to me. jim underscore marshall underscore the number eighty-eight at yahoo dot com


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Email sent. Do you have to use photo bucket to get pics on here or something or how do u do it?


----------



## JimMarshall

That is how I post them.


----------



## Randall Ave

If thats what your insurance costs are for a year, what are your gross sales? Just courious. 
On the east coast, its just so different in price.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Randall Ave;2039723 said:


> If thats what your insurance costs are for a year, what are your gross sales? Just courious.
> On the east coast, its just so different in price.


I have no sales. This is going to be my first year do it. 
Thanks


----------



## jhall22guitar

Up here last winter there were piles anywhere you could get pile to go!


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2039728 said:


> I have no sales. This is going to be my first year do it.
> Thanks


Expect a premium audit at the end of the year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&J Whitetails;2039376 said:


> Nice. What are you running for a truck though?


Full coverage State Farm

At end of year, you will get letter asking you a few questions about ur service, its a piece of cake.


----------



## beanz27

1olddogtwo;2039787 said:


> Full coverage State Farm
> 
> At end of year, you will get letter asking you a few questions about ur service, its a piece of cake.


Same here. State Farm won't give gl insurance until you have had it for 3 years, when I started I was referred to a company called Insure Forward. Op you'll probably be looking for someone like them. Pm me if you want details.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

beanz27;2040420 said:


> Same here. State Farm won't give gl insurance until you have had it for 3 years, when I started I was referred to a company called Insure Forward. Op you'll probably be looking for someone like them. Pm me if you want details.


Why would I need someone like insur fwd?


----------



## beanz27

R&J Whitetails;2040433 said:


> Why would I need someone like insur fwd?


Since your new in business insurance considers you high risk, only a few companies will take new businesses.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

beanz27;2040926 said:


> Since your new in business insurance considers you high risk, only a few companies will take new businesses.


I already have insurance or am I missing something somewhere?


----------



## beanz27

R&J Whitetails;2040942 said:


> I already have insurance or am I missing something somewhere?


Not auto insurance. Your new to general liability. Have you talked to your agent yet?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This thread gives me a "bird" vibe....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dogplow Dodge;2041974 said:


> This thread gives me a "bird" vibe....


 :waving:   :laughing:


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Dogplow Dodge;2041974 said:


> This thread gives me a "bird" vibe....


I thought trying to make down pressure on a chain lift plow was the best.


----------



## NBI Lawn

I'm not very familiar with insurance (sarcasm) but you don't have Commercial Auto and CGL for $300. That amount would be about right for a $1m CGL only.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

NBI Lawn;2042018 said:


> I'm not very familiar with insurance (sarcasm) but you don't have Commercial Auto and CGL for $300. That amount would be about right for a $1m CGL only.


My policy says commercial auto at the top and in the discription it says commercial vehicles and it list my truck. I will have to call the agent when I sign up this week but that what she said I needed to do commercial snow removal and I emailed a copy of my stuff to another member on here and he also said yes that looks right.
If I knew how to put a pic on here id show you


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

R&J Whitetails;2042165 said:


> My policy says commercial auto at the top and in the discription it says commercial vehicles and it list my truck. I will have to call the agent when I sign up this week but that what she said I needed to do commercial snow removal and I emailed a copy of my stuff to another member on here and he also said yes that looks right.
> If I knew how to put a pic on here id show you


Birds little brother, eh ?


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Dogplow Dodge;2042211 said:


> Birds little brother, eh ?


What?? What do you mean by that. You've posted that comment twice now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

R&J Whitetails;2042222 said:


> What?? What do you mean by that. You've posted that comment twice now


He's old, he forgot about the first time.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

R&J Whitetails;2042222 said:


> What?? What do you mean by that


It's obvious by your returning to the same thought process, over and over again, that you are not listening to those on these boards with regards to their answers about proper insurance coverage.

You insist to continue this idea that your trucks auto policy covers you for all aspects of snow removal, when the reality is that it does NOT. This response has been provided to you time and time again throughout this thread, and yet you still don't listen, or choose not to.

You're either really not understanding the answers provided, or you're just really dense, and again are choosing not to listen.

Do yourself a favor:

Go back, re read the previous answers regarding GL policies, what they're really covering and tell your agent you want to be covered properly for the services you're providing. This simple step will provide you the most important aspect of snow plowing to protect you as an individual starting their new business, and everything else will follow over time.

Good luck this season, and have fun.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes;2042226 said:


> He's old, he forgot about the first time.


I'll never ever forget my first time. Fastest 25 seconds of my entire life.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Dogplow Dodge;2042229 said:


> I'll never ever forget my first time. Fastest 25 seconds of my entire life.....


Lol, I love double entendres.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Dogplow Dodge;2042227 said:


> It's obvious by your returning to the same thought process, over and over again, that you are not listening to those on these boards with regards to their answers about proper insurance coverage.
> 
> You insist to continue this idea that your trucks auto policy covers you for all aspects of snow removal, when the reality is that it does NOT. This response has been provided to you time and time again throughout this thread, and yet you still don't listen, or choose not to.
> 
> You're either really not understanding the answers provided, or you're just really dense, and again are choosing not to listen.
> 
> Do yourself a favor:
> 
> Go back, re read the previous answers regarding GL policies, what they're really covering and tell your agent you want to be covered properly for the services you're providing. This simple step will provide you the most important aspect of snow plowing to protect you as an individual starting their new business, and everything else will follow over time.
> 
> Good luck this season, and have fun.Thumbs Up


Whatever dude. I have comercial insurance for the 10th time why don't you believe me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes;2042231 said:


> Lol, I love double entendres.


Really digging your new selfie photo there, Mooks. Excellent representation of what I think you really look like, more importantly, behave like...

Super Genius.... Snowmaster Monarchy..... All around fun guy !!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

R&J Whitetails;2042232 said:


> Whatever dude. I have comercial insurance for the 10th time why don't you believe me.


Again, you choose not to listen, or to think before replying.

Take care Senior Dark Matter

I'm done here.
:waving:


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

Dogplow Dodge;2042237 said:


> Again, you choose not to listen, or to think before replying.
> 
> Take care Senior Dark Matter
> 
> I'm done here.
> :waving:


Thank goodness. My other auto insurance is separate from my plowing stuff so there for its a comercial policy and its general insurance also


----------



## JimMarshall

Mark Oomkes;2042231 said:


> Lol, I love double entendres.


You really do think you're better than everyone using it words like that don't you? Pompous jerk. Ps you have pm


----------



## JimMarshall

R&J Whitetails;2042240 said:


> Thank goodness. My other auto insurance is separate from my plowing stuff so there for its a comercial policy and its general insurance also


Wait, it's the same policy?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

JimMarshall;2042257 said:


> You really do think you're better than everyone using it words like that don't you? Pompous jerk. Ps you have pm


I had to look it up.


----------



## beanz27

R&J Whitetails;2042240 said:


> Thank goodness. My other auto insurance is separate from my plowing stuff so there for its a comercial policy and its general insurance also


Wrong. Call your agent, tell them 1,000,000 general liability policy seperate from your commercial auto. Until you talk to your agent we can't help you.


----------



## Elite Snow Removal

beanz27;2042929 said:


> Wrong. Call your agent, tell them 1,000,000 general liability policy seperate from your commercial auto. Until you talk to your agent we can't help you.


I called my agent and asked if I had general liability for slips and falls and things like that and comercial auto and she said the policy covers all of that so I was right I guess. Anyway I didn't mean to bring up this thread again but just thought I'd let u know. Good luck and thanks for the help


----------



## SnoFarmer

R&J Whitetails;2046794 said:


> I called my agent and asked if I had general liability for slips and falls and things like that and comercial auto and she said the policy covers all of that so I was right I guess. Anyway I didn't mean to bring up this thread again but just thought I'd let u know. Good luck and thanks for the help


That's great, but "she said" will not stand up in court.

I know, i know you called and "she said".
I had a agent tell me the same thing, but when i read my
policy none of what they "said" was in there.

so, the bottom line, read your policy then tell us if your covered....


----------



## beanz27

SnoFarmer;2046802 said:


> That's great, but "she said" will not stand up in court.
> 
> I know, i know you called and "she said".
> I had a agent tell me the same thing, but when i read my
> policy none of what they "said" was in there.
> 
> so, the bottom line, read your policy then tell us if your covered....


Agreed, tell her you want written proof from underwriters that specifically says you are covered if someone slips and falls and sues you.


----------



## darryl g

I read the first couple pages of replies. I do things a little differently. I have a 2 inch trigger for paved accounts (more for gravel). I base my price on how much snow falls for the storm.

I set a base price starting at $40. Up to 4 inches gets billed at the base price. 4 to 6 inches gets billed at 1.5 times the base price. 6 to 8 gets billed at 2 times the base price. 8+ gets billed at 2.5 to 3.5 times the base price. As soon as we get 2 or 3 inches I start plowing. I don't worry about getting picky until it stops snowing. I just make sure they can get in and out of their driveway. That way I don't have to worry about being there at a certain time so they can get to work or home from work. Their driveways are generally passable at all times.

It doesn't matter if I come once or 4 times, it's the same price. I do reserve the right to adjust my multipliers based on the type of snow we get. I'm on the shore and we tend to get a lot of heavy/wet snow with mixed precipitation/rain mixed in that brings down the total and increases the difficulty. So if it's a heavy/wet 3 inches I might bill it at 1.25x their base rate. And since things go both ways, if we get a really light and fluffy 6 inches I might just bill it at 1.0 x their base rate. The multiplier, although based on the amount of snowfall, is really a difficulty/time factor that I apply.

Mind you I have a very tight route. The way I do it works for me and my customers like that they never have to wait for me...well almost never. But it would be silly to do it the way I do if my route was spread out more. I do all residential (mostly my lawn care customers) with the exception of one factory lot. I base my plowing of the lot on opening time, lunch time and closing time. It's cleared before they open, I'll do the lanes before lunch time and again before closing time, if necessary.

As far as plow damage to the lawn, I take care of that in the spring at no charge.

Another thing I do is once the storm warning is posted by the NWS I close my list. I might make an exception if it's someone I know and I know their driveway. I don't care if they're next door to a customer I'm plowing, I generally won't do it. My regulars come first, always!

For the really big storms where everyone and their brother wants to be plowed and my phone is ringing off the hook, my wife covers dispatch and takes their name and number if they want to be put on my "call back list." When I'm done with all of my regulars and if I feel like it, I'll go through the list and call to see if they've found someone yet.

One-time customers are always a $75 minimum and that doubles for the big storms/blizzards.

There's a guy in my town that bills a minimum of $75 for all residential plowing. That covers the first 6 minutes. After that it's $7/minute. Any shoveling is a minimum of $25 for the first 6 minutes and then it's $1.50/minute/man after that. So for a driveway, garage front and sidewalk he charges a minimum of $100! That all applies to accumulations of up to 12 inches. After that, his prices go wayyyyy up. I honestly don't know how he gets any work.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

darryl g said:


> I read the first couple pages of replies. I do things a little differently. I have a 2 inch trigger for paved accounts (more for gravel). I base my price on how much snow falls for the storm.
> 
> I set a base price starting at $40. Up to 4 inches gets billed at the base price. 4 to 6 inches gets billed at 1.5 times the base price. 6 to 8 gets billed at 2 times the base price. 8+ gets billed at 2.5 to 3.5 times the base price. As soon as we get 2 or 3 inches I start plowing. I don't worry about getting picky until it stops snowing. I just make sure they can get in and out of their driveway. That way I don't have to worry about being there at a certain time so they can get to work or home from work. Their driveways are generally passable at all times.
> 
> It doesn't matter if I come once or 4 times, it's the same price. I do reserve the right to adjust my multipliers based on the type of snow we get. I'm on the shore and we tend to get a lot of heavy/wet snow with mixed precipitation/rain mixed in that brings down the total and increases the difficulty. So if it's a heavy/wet 3 inches I might bill it at 1.25x their base rate. And since things go both ways, if we get a really light and fluffy 6 inches I might just bill it at 1.0 x their base rate. The multiplier, although based on the amount of snowfall, is really a difficulty/time factor that I apply.
> 
> Mind you I have a very tight route. The way I do it works for me and my customers like that they never have to wait for me...well almost never. But it would be silly to do it the way I do if my route was spread out more. I do all residential (mostly my lawn care customers) with the exception of one factory lot. I base my plowing of the lot on opening time, lunch time and closing time. It's cleared before they open, I'll do the lanes before lunch time and again before closing time, if necessary.
> 
> As far as plow damage to the lawn, I take care of that in the spring at no charge.
> 
> Another thing I do is once the storm warning is posted by the NWS I close my list. I might make an exception if it's someone I know and I know their driveway. I don't care if they're next door to a customer I'm plowing, I generally won't do it. My regulars come first, always!
> 
> For the really big storms where everyone and their brother wants to be plowed and my phone is ringing off the hook, my wife covers dispatch and takes their name and number if they want to be put on my "call back list." When I'm done with all of my regulars and if I feel like it, I'll go through the list and call to see if they've found someone yet.
> 
> One-time customers are always a $75 minimum and that doubles for the big storms/blizzards.
> 
> There's a guy in my town that bills a minimum of $75 for all residential plowing. That covers the first 6 minutes. After that it's $7/minute. Any shoveling is a minimum of $25 for the first 6 minutes and then it's $1.50/minute/man after that. So for a driveway, garage front and sidewalk he charges a minimum of $100! That all applies to accumulations of up to 12 inches. After that, his prices go wayyyyy up. I honestly don't know how he gets any work.


Very Hafast, Darryl.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Very Hafast, Darryl.


Couple things stood oot,
*Their driveways are generally passable at all times.
*I do reserve the right to adjust my multipliers based on the type of snow we get. 
*When I'm done with all of my regulars and if I feel like it, I'll go through the list and call to see if they've found someone yet.

Maybe his brother does better job.....


----------



## darryl g

So it's bad that I keep my customer's driveways accessible at times, that I bill according for the effort required and that I only commit to servicing my regulars?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Couple things stood oot,
> *Their driveways are generally passable at all times.
> *I do reserve the right to adjust my multipliers based on the type of snow we get.
> *When I'm done with all of my regulars and if I feel like it, I'll go through the list and call to see if they've found someone yet.
> 
> Maybe his brother does better job.....


Old joke from another forum.


----------



## BUFF

darryl g said:


> So it's bad that I keep my customer's driveways accessible at times, that I bill according for the effort required and that I only commit to servicing my regulars?


 That is the goal..... The way your post reads is pretty vague / non committal in regards to how you operate from service to billing. None of that would fly oot west.
Also rather than telling a cold call no they're left hanging till you decide if you feel like taking giving them a call to take on the job. This is a good way to get a bad reputation in the area. 
We're on different side of the county and sure there's different expectations.


----------



## darryl g

BUFF said:


> That is the goal..... The way your post reads is pretty vague / non committal in regards to how you operate from service to billing. None of that would fly oot west.
> Also rather than telling a cold call no they're left hanging till you decide if you feel like taking giving them a call to take on the job. This is a good way to get a bad reputation in the area.
> We're on different side of the county and sure there's different expectations.


Yeah, I can see that perception. Here's how it goes. Wifey tells them that my list is currently closed and gives them the option of leaving their name/number so I can call them back after my regulars are serviced and after I've had some rest. Basically they're told to find someone else but given the option to leave their contact info for me to call back and see if they did or if they're still looking for someone. I don't want customers who only want me to plow during a monster storm when I'm already busting my ass to service my regulars. Who does? I'm not gonna head off my route to plow a driveway I've never seen and risk damaging my rig or their property for someone I've never met just because they didn't plan ahead  My list is closed from the time the storm warning goes up until all my regulars are serviced. I think that's reasonable and professional...

As far as the "wandering multiplier," it's usually based on what I measure and the DOT totals, but I do reserve the right to adjust it. Being on the shore it will sometimes start as snow, turn to sleet/freezing rain/rain and then it all freezes up within a couple hours of the storm pulling out. It may only measure 2 inches but it's 8 inches worth of precipitation. It's a mad scramble to get everything cleaned up before it freezes solid. The bottom line is that I need to be compensated for working the crap out of my rig and myself for this type of storm event.

What really matters is that my regular customers know I'll be there and that they don't even need to call. They know I'll be back for the detail work when the storm is over and they know I'll bill them fairly. I've only had 2 complaints in recent memory. One was a customer who thought he saw me drive by without doing his driveway, but in reality it was a friend of mine who had a similar looking rig and the other was from a cheapskate customer who wanted a lesser level of service than I provide.

Everything I do is about servicing my regular customers. If I can help some others out and make a few bucks in the process that's a bonus.

P.S. - My regulars have my cell phone number and can call me any time. The cold calls go to the home office for wifey to deal with. She knows by now how I work things and not to commit me to taking on work she knows I won't want.


----------



## darryl g

Mark Oomkes said:


> Old joke from another forum.


Yeah, haven't been there in ages. I even forget the name of it, lol.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

darryl g said:


> Yeah, haven't been there in ages. I even forget the name of it, lol.


Craig shut it down a couple years ago.

Every once in awhile some bloke who calls himself BorntoPlow checks in here and gives me carp.


----------



## darryl g

Mark Oomkes said:


> Craig shut it down a couple years ago.
> 
> Every once in awhile some bloke who calls himself BorntoPlow checks in here and gives me carp.


Awww.

Maybe I should have Wifey refer people to my buddy Jeff instead? I like his damage waiver...sorry about totaling your B'mer but not my fault man. http://www.3dsgeneralservices.com/snow_removal


----------

